# ESE Pods in the Rancilio Silvia



## Weejock (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi, I am looking to take the step up in espresso making but need to take my other half on that journey too who is unwilling to move away from a quick and easy ESE pod. I have contemplated both the Gaggia classic and the Silvia. The Gaggia is nice and easy to swap between ESE and ground coffee but I am unclear how this is done with the Silvia. Can anyone help? I recognise the Silvia is a better machine but I need to find that balance.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

You can get a coffee pod adaptor kit from My Espresso for the Silvia for about £35.00 or you could spend a similar amount of cash on a decent hand grinder (Porlex) and have better coffee!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Get the gaggia , less money, easier to use see pods. The silvia is not worth through extra money bought new to use pods in.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Get the gaggia , less money, easier to use see pods. The silvia is not worth through extra money bought new to use pods in.


That and the wand on a classic allows easier 'frothing' of milk for those who can't be bothered due to the panarello.

To get froth on the silvia you need to be involved, on the classic as long as you are just sort of there you can get quite a lot of milk foam.

It won't be good foam at all, but its still foam.


----------

